# Used Table Saw Advice



## RonJ103 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have found 2 used saws and I am looking for some opinions on which one is a better saw and if either one of them is worth the money.

Saw #1: $1175
Delta 36-L31X-BC50X5 10-inch Left Tilt 3 Hp Cabinet Saw w/ 50 in Fence
Left-tilt cabinet saw with powerful 3 HP motor 
Four-inch dust connector fits most common vacuums 
Miter gage and computer-designed motor cover 
Table measures 27 x 76 inches; weighs 566 pounds 
Includes saw, 50-inch fence, steel support legs, two cast iron wings, carbide-tipped blade 
Mobile base also included. Hardly used. Excellent condition. 3 plus years warranty remaining.

Saw #2: $1150
Delta Unisaw Model 36-953
Delta 10" Unisaw 3hp, 1ph. Originally cost 1,750.00 + 400.00 in extras 
Table Saws 
Fences 
Mobile Bases, Stands, & Casters 
Table Saw Accessories 
8" Dado Saw Blades 
Powermatic mortise and tenon table jig 

Any opinions?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like pretty much the same saw...one with a Biese, the other with a Unifence. Do you have a fence preference?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw #1...........more cast iron. :thumbsup:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually I`d choose the one that runs the smoothest...the one that mic`s the best. That is between the two. Rick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*



knotscott said:


> Looks like pretty much the same saw...one with a Biese, the other with a Unifence. Do you have a fence preference?


:thumbsup:
I have a saw with each type of fence, so I can recommend one over the other. Not really! They are both great!
The Biese locks up square no matter what and where you locate it, the Unifence is a little more touchy to move and keep square, not bad, just a little fussy.
The Unifence has the sliding for and aft feature and the 90 degree rotation feature for thinner panel and allows a hand to fit along side because of the low profile in the "lower" position. 
The Biese has equal height parallel sides for jigs that slide on top, the Unifence has unequal height sides and makes clamping to it and jigs not so handy, if not impossible.
For ease of operation, ruggedness and general ripping I'd probably go with the Biese. Both have the measuring cursors, that once they are adjusted give very good accuracy. The saws are virtually identical in all other aspects.  bill


----------



## RonJ103 (Aug 25, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Saw #1...........more cast iron. :thumbsup:


I am not 100% sure that Saw #1 has more cast iron. The guy selling it mentioned that there is a cloth on top of the saw which might be covering part of the cast iron top. I'll ask him just to be sure.

Jeremy


----------



## RonJ103 (Aug 25, 2010)

How about the prices of these saws? Do you guys think this is a good deal? If you were in the market for a table saw, would you buy either of these for the prices listed? It seems that all the new saws have riving knives that move with the saw blade. I don't think either of these have that...

Jeremy


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

If it were me I think I'd go with the top one too. As far as price goes, they're both newer models and a new one goes for over $3000 so I don't think the prices are too out of line. I guess it depends how quickly you need it. I see Unisaws pop up on CL quite often for cheaper. But they are usually older and often 3 ph. Also, if the North Carolina Tool Gods are anything like the ones we have here in Illinois, 10 minutes after you buy it another one will pop up for less. :wallbash:


----------



## RonJ103 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Saw #1 it is*

I got saw #1 (the one with the 2 cast iron extension wings). I couldn't get the seller to move on the price, but I think I will be happy with it. Just got the saw home. Next I have to put it back together, set it up properly, run some 220V receptacles from the fuse box and then I'll be in business. Thanks for the opinions.


----------

